# Wie schnell ...



## laravandenberg (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo! Jetzt muss ich mal etwas fragen. Wie schnell kommen denn Zuganssdaten, wenn man sich anmeldet. Ich habe mich nun schon seit gestern zwei mal unter unterschiedlichen mail-Adressen angemeldet, da ich dachte, dass ich mich vielleicht vertippt habe Es kommt keine Rück-Mail. Beim "Vorgänger"  kamen  sofort die Zugangsdaten. Oder haben sie etwa ihr System verbessert, dass das System merkt, dass mit Anonym-Server angemeldet wurde? Bloß, denke, die Mühe machen sie sich nicht!


----------



## Laila (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Wie schnell kommen denn Zuganssdaten, wenn man sich anmeldet. Ich habe mich nun schon seit gestern zwei mal unter unterschiedlichen mail-Adressen angemeldet.



Ich habe die Zugangsdaten innerhalb von eine Minute bekommen


----------



## bernhard (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

OffTopic verschoben.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Der Sinn von Diskussionen über Wirkungsweise und zeitliche  Abläufe von 
Abonutzlosfallen entzieht sich mir. Genau so gut könnte man über Fingerübungen 
von Taschendieben diskutieren.


----------



## laravandenberg (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Diskussionen über Wirkungsweise und zeitliche  Abläufe von
> Abonutzlosfallen entzieht sich mir. Genau so gut könnte man über Fingerübungen
> von Taschendieben diskutieren.



Hat doch nichts mit Diskussion zu tun, mich hat nur interessiert, wie es bei TOP-OF bei Anderen gelaufen ist. Scheinbar haben sie am System doch was geändert, das es auch nicht mehr passieren kann, dass sich jemand unter "ihren" eigenen Namen anmelden kann. Mir jedenfalls gelingt es nicht, mich anzumelden. 
Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, wenn man in einem Forum über eine ganz bestimmte Firma mitreden will, muss man auch die Geflogenheiten der Firma genau kennen! Mich würde nämlich auch interessieren, wann die Rechnungen kommen, vor oder nach der Widerrufszeit. Vor allem, wenn sich jemand nicht eingeloggt hat, wann dann die Rechnungen kommen. Ist wahrscheinlich für die meisten unwichtig, für mich schon. Und, um nicht dauernd zu fragen, wollte ich mich anmelden und es aus erster Hand wissen.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Die Diskussion über Taschenspielertricks  verwirrt   Hilfesuchende  nur. 

Ob ein Taschendieb mit rechts oder links oder mit mit Gehilfen arbeitet,  interessiert in aller Regel
die Opfer auch herzlich wenig.

Es braucht nicht gezahlt zu werden, egal welche Roßtäuschertricks eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Ist m.E. durchaus möglich, dass Anmeldungen, die über Proxy-Server erfolgen, weggefiltert und nicht beantwortet werden. Es gibt internationale Blacklists von Proxy-Servern. Technisch ist das nicht schwer umzusetzen.


----------



## laravandenberg (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Ja, so wird es wohl sein. War aber Opendownload  noch nicht so.  Werde mich trotzdem nächste Woche mal anmelden. Interessiert mich, wie im Gegensatz zu Opendownload alles abläuft. Auch, ob sie auf Widerruf ordnungsgemäß reagieren und wann die Rechnung kommt. Ob vor Ablauf der Widerrufszeit oder hinterher. Und, wie sie es auslegen, wenn Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde und danach widerrufen wird. Reines Interesse von mir. Gruß


----------



## Teleton (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*



laravandenberg schrieb:


> Ob vor Ablauf der Widerrufszeit oder hinterher.


Bei allen Anbietern kommt die Belehrung *vor* Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist. Das liegt daran, dass die Frist erst mit ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung startet (vgl §355 Abs 2 BGB). Eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung habe ich noch bei keinem Anbieter gesehen.


> Und, wie sie es auslegen, wenn Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde und danach widerrufen wird.


Da §312 d Abs 3 seit 4.8.09 geändert wurde, führt die Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen keinesfalls zum vorzeitigen Erlöschen des Widerrufsrecht. Von daher ist völlig schnurz wie die Anbieter das werten.


----------



## laravandenberg (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Hallo! Ja, das ist klar, aber mich würde interessieren, ob sie für die Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen innerhalb des Widerrufsrecht für diese Leistungen einen ganz bestimmten Betrag dann berechnen, wenn ich nach den Leistungen das Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch nehme und wieviel? In den AGB steht es ja so drinnen, das für erbrachte Leistungen berechnet wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Zitat aus einer Veröffentlichung des BMJ zu "Unerwünschte Telefonwerbung"

"Nach dem neuen Recht

*können Verbrucher/innen, die nicht ordnungsgemäss über ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden sind, alle telefonisch oder im Internet geschlossenen Verträge über Dienstleistungen noch bis zur vollständigen Bezahlung widerrufen. Das gilt auch dann, wenn das Unternehmen bereits mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung begonnen hat."  Zitat Ende.

Herausgeber: Bundesministerium der Justiz in der Rubrik Verbraucherschutz.

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*



Teleton schrieb:


> Bei allen Anbietern kommt die Belehrung *vor* Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist. Das liegt daran, dass die Frist erst mit ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung startet (vgl §355 Abs 2 BGB). Eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung habe ich noch bei keinem Anbieter gesehen.
> Da §312 d Abs 3 seit 4.8.09 geändert wurde, führt die Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen keinesfalls zum vorzeitigen Erlöschen des Widerrufsrecht. Von daher ist völlig schnurz wie die Anbieter das werten.



Da habe ich Quatsch geschrieben, ich meine natürlich die Rechnung. Wenn die Rechnung kommt ist die Widerrufsfrist in aller Regel noch nicht gestartet weil die Belehrungen Schrott sind. Schrottbelehrung= kein Fristbeginn.

Die Anbieter fordern keine zeitanteilige Entlohnung sondern immer die volle Summe z.B. mit der abwegigen Behauptung, dass nach Nutzung kein Widerruf mehr möglich sei.


----------



## laravandenberg (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Na, gut! Das werde ich ausprobieren. Ich melde mich diese Woche mal an und werde es mal testen. Bei Opendownload stand ja lange, ....ich verzichte auf mein Widerrufsrecht. Bei Top-Of, soll ja Widerruf möglich sein. Im Forum haben ja welche dargelegt, dass sie Widerspruch eingelegt haben und er wurde auch angenommen.  Jetzt will ich mal ausprobieren, *wie sie wirklich *reagieren. 1 x ohne Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen und einmal mit Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen.
Ja, das ,...kein Widerruf mehr möglich.... , ist umschrieben und für mich "nicht verständlich" bei der Widerrufsbelehrung dargestellt. Ich will jetzt mal eindeutig wissen, wie die Reaktion ist und das geht nur, wenn ich mich  mal unter verschiedenen Accounts 2 x anmelde.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Hi Lara (darf ich hoffentlich so sagen, wenn nein korrigier mich)

Du hast vlt. ein Problem. Du kommst mit einer IP, die von dem "Einwahlautomaten" als ausländische IP erkannt wird und somit wirst Du nicht reingelassen. Mir geht es inzwischen ebenso, da meine IP aus den USA oder von meinem Arbeitgeber stammt. Früher hiess es immer bei einer Anmeldung "Wir haben Ihre IP gespeichert AOL-Proxy2  225.xxx.xx.xxx oder AOL ProxyX XXX.XXX.XX.XXX 

Die Technik ist weiter fortgeschritten und ich kann mir denken, dass auch die Abofallensteller mit der Zeit gehen und Vorkehrungen getroffen haben, dass sich keiner einloggen kann, den man nicht abzocken kann, der ja wirklich Leistung ohne Kohle verlangen könnte, wie DU oder ich.

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und ich kann mir denken, dass auch die Abofallensteller mit der Zeit gehen und Vorkehrungen getroffen haben, dass sich keiner einloggen kann, den man nicht abzocken kann, der ja wirklich Leistung ohne Kohle verlangen könnte,


Wie kommst du auf die   absurde Idee, dass die Nutzlosbetreiber ihre Erpressungsgelder
 tatsächlich rechtlich einfordern?

In vier Jahren haben sie es ein halbes  dutzendmal   bei im Millionenbereich
 Betroffener versucht und  sind in allen Fällen auf die Fresse geflogen.

In letzter Zeit ist kein einziger Anlauf mehr bekannt geworden


----------



## laravandenberg (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi Lara (darf ich hoffentlich so sagen, wenn nein korrigier mich)



Hallo! Keine Ahnung, was das für Hintergründe sind, möglich ist alles. Gruß, Lara


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Hi Jupp11

wo habe ich was von "Rechtlich einfordern" geschrieben?

Wenn ich mich mit ner Proxy-IP aus USA oder ner IP aus Israel einlogge ist den Abofallenstellern von vorneherein klar, dass sie KEINE Chance haben um zb. den Mahndrohmüll mehr oder weniger erfolgreich einzusetzen. Versuch mal Forderungen aus diesem Modell in den USA zu realisieren. Wie gesagt, über AOL komme ich nicht mehr in Abofallensites rein. Ist mir auch recht so. Wie heisst es schon im Vater Unser: und führe uns nicht in Versuchung. Den Rest kann man dann auch hier anwenden: sondern erlöse uns von dem Übel. :-D

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie schnell ...*

Die Diskussion ist wenig sinnvoll, daher 

EOT


----------

